# Cleaning Vaporesso Ceramic coil! Help



## BLFM (2/9/16)

Vape FAm!
Need your advice on this

Regarding ceramic coils, I go through about 2~3 tanks per day.
I've heard from the online and the store that ceramic coils last about 3 weeks but from what I see after about 12 days, the ceramic pole (middle part of coil) is black BLACK. 
I'm wondering if I can vape on till this coil doesn't produce vapor no more or
it's better to clean this with water and use it again or changing it to a new one.

Currently using the cCell Coil 0.6ohm


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/16)

BLFM said:


> Vape FAm!
> Need your advice on this
> 
> Regarding ceramic coils, I go through about 2~3 tanks per day.
> ...



@BLFM you can continue vaping on the coil till you are unhappy with the taste. Then you can soak them in Vodka for a day or so then rinse in warm water and let it dry on a window sill or in the sun...

Personally I don't soak them and try and reuse them anymore because I have gotten used to the pure flavour they produce and washed ones are never quite as good again... also it depends on the juice you use... some you will notice the difference after cleaning and some you won't. All down to your personal taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BLFM (3/9/16)

Thanks Rob i'll definitely try soaking in vodka and see how it goes!


----------



## Spydro (3/9/16)

Agree with Rob in not bothering to clean them. When you can get up to/to way over 100 tanks of juice through a ceramic coil (depending on the juice), IMO you have already gotten way more than your monies worth out of it. Time to toss it and install a new one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

